# Ready for an obt??



## MrsHaas (Feb 28, 2015)

I really want an obt, but I know many people who have had difficult scenarios...
I usually think it's best to plan for the worst, so....
Does anyone have any particularly nasty, difficult or scary personal stories they will share with me? I wanna know what I may be getting myself into!
Thx peeps!


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 28, 2015)

I think most of it comes down to what species you have experience with so far. I had one run out of its enclosure one time during a rehouse and was halfway across my bed before I caught it just in time. Read some of the bite reports.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Feb 28, 2015)

If you're not the kind of person who freaks out, gets scared or is careless(don't put your fingers or any part of your body anywhere near them), they're no trouble at all. But if you are, they'll likely be a nightmare for you.

They do tend to want to escape more than the average T(many of my slings tend to get bold and brave my tweezers when trying to escape their vials), but as long as you're ready for it(always have a catch cup ready), it's not a problem.

I got one as my second T back when I knew absolutely nothing about them and me and a friend were looking at it after putting her in her enclosure with the top off and after a minute or two, it decided to run out of it like a lightning bolt which kind of surprised us. We just caught her, put her back in and, this time, instantly close the lid of the enclosure.

And that's my worst story about then in 12 years or so of owning that species.

I would strongly suggest that you own at least one calmer tarantula first to get familiar with general husbandry and how they can react to different situations though(assuming you haven't already) if you plan on going through with this.


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 28, 2015)

You're still pretty new to this.  Is there a rush?  Are you under the impression you have to get an OBT now because they won't be available in the future?  Do you live with other people, cats, and dogs?  They're a factor in this too.  Have you seen videos of how fast OBT's can run?  There's been posts here of them escaping.  Are you wanting to be the next person to write an OBT bite report?

There's hundreds of tarantula species in the hobby now.  I don't understand the fixation of newbies with OBT's, like it's some kind of rite of passage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Feb 28, 2015)

Cool down there... There's no rush nor the thought that I have to get one ASAP, I'm not sure I want to get it, and it wouldn't be any time soon - that's why I asked. It's not a right of passage thing I'm perfectly comfortable with what I have quantity and species wise, just thought I would want to a bit of from others to help weigh my decision in either direction If I decided some time to expand my little family.

---------- Post added 02-28-2015 at 06:16 PM ----------

However, I do think you have a point regarding living with pets... Which it much of why I waiver


----------



## archaeosite (Feb 28, 2015)

There's no doubt OBTs are incredibly beautiful. That orange! Those iridescent feet!  But I will not get one because I have a cat, roommates, and an apartment. While most tarantulas are harmless we can't be cavalier with the lives and health of others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 28, 2015)

Do you have any fast species experience already? (like a psalms or something)?
It boils down to if you are experienced enough and comfortable enough with a fast and somewhat unpredictable T.

There is already a lot posted about OBTs already on these boards.
Someone here once stated, "if you have to ask, you're not ready" and I think there is a lot of wisdom in that remark.

They ARE gorgeous.  An amazingly beautiful T and yet so reasonably priced.
I am not in the anti-OBT camp, so my post isn't meant to encourage or discourage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm not 'anti-OBT' either, but they're an advanced species.  Sorry, but beginners starting threads about OBT's is a red flag.  

What we've seen repeatedly here is beginners who make a few inquiries about getting an OBT 'well in the future.'  We explain to them it's a good idea to wait and get more experience and work their way up.  And then a week later they announce they've just bought an OBT.  Not accusing 'the Mrs' of being one of them, but there's an established pattern here.  Why ask about keeping species you have no plans on getting anytime soon, or may never get?  There's hundreds of questions to ask about spiders you already have and are hoping to get.  These inquiries just have a bad track record.  If you're truly not planning on getting an OBT in the short-term, or never even getting one, then there's plenty of time later to deal with this when, and if, that time comes.  Yes, I'm cynical, and for good reason.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 28, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> I'm not 'anti-OBT' either, but they're an advanced species.  Sorry, but beginners starting threads about OBT's is a red flag.


I rather had the impression you breed OBTs. 
I pegged you for falling into the "anti-beginner getting too advanced a T before they're ready" camp regardless of if that T was an OBT, pokie, whatever.

But, let's face it, it is usually an OBT people are wanting to start with (low price and availability).
I know I started with the OBT as my first fast/defensive T, so I can't judge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 14pokies (Feb 28, 2015)

Is jue crazy maan???? them charanchula will rip you faces off!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 28, 2015)

I'd honestly wait til your new slings grow up a bit. You have some good ones that'll prepare you for an obt. I have a 4 inch female and haven't had her very long but I can tell you she's incredibly fast and has been either defensive or very nervous. There's not much middle ground which makes th em unpredictable. Wait til you rehouse the defensive ones you have a few times to get used to it. Get a juvie Ceratogyrus or something. They're chill but will prefer to hide when exposed and slap and throw postures if you invade their space. Plus they have a party hat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Feb 28, 2015)

Is it not better that I start a thread rather than impulse buy? 



--J.Haas

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 28, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> Is it not better that I start a thread rather than impulse buy?
> 
> 
> 
> --J.Haas


I think you did the right thing.....  100 times better than "I bought an obt and idk what to do". 
I was just picking out boluses from my girl. Defense posture immediately. Idk I just think waiting at least a little bit is better. You've got some pretty nice defensive species to keep you busy in the mean time


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 28, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> Is it not better that I start a thread rather than impulse buy?--J.Haas


Much better than my first thread here, something nicer worded but essentially "HELP -- I am in the middle of re-housing a demon spawn from the netherworld and he is very fast, threatening and I am very much afraid."

Or, something like that. Whatever. Who can remember these things?  :sarcasm:

lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 28, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> I rather had the impression you breed OBTs.
> I pegged you for falling into the "anti-beginner getting too advanced a T before they're ready" camp regardless of if that T was an OBT, pokie, whatever.
> 
> But, let's face it, it is usually an OBT people are wanting to start with (low price and availability).


I've bred the orange and brown forms of murinus, but didn't last year even though I had a MM OBT and several adult females.  Just too many are winding up with beginners and that's bad for the long-term survival of the hobby.  

There's other cheap spiders that are much better choices for beginners.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 28, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> I've bred the orange and brown forms of murinus, but didn't last year even though I had a MM OBT and several adult females.  Just too many are winding up with beginners and that's bad for the long-term survival of the hobby.
> 
> There's other cheap spiders that are much better choices for beginners.


Are their demeanors about the same? I actually didn't even know they existed til a month or two ago when someone mentioned them.  I wish the other species in the pterinochilus genus got more recognition. 

I agree. I've kept defensive NWs and OWs  (slings,  juvies and adults) and  I just now got an obt about a month ago. They really are the most defensive thing I've seen in my short time in the hobby. I'm sure there's worse  but I'm working up there still.


----------



## Graeboe (Feb 28, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> I think you did the right thing.....  100 times better than "I bought an obt and idk what to do".
> I was just picking out boluses from my girl. Defense posture immediately. Idk I just think waiting at least a little bit is better. You've got some pretty nice defensive species to keep you busy in the mean time


Did she just rear back or give you the full turnover? Lol our 2nd female "Medusa" (gotta love the name) will completely bend over backwards if she thinks she hasn't intimidated you in the first 3 seconds of her threat display.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Feb 28, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> I've bred the orange and brown forms...


you still have / keep the brown form?  I'd love to have some non orange murinus.


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 28, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> Are their demeanors about the same?


Yes.  There's also a grey/black form, which I've never had, that is probably feisty too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Feb 28, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Yes.  There's also a grey/black form, which I've never had, that is probably feisty too.


Kalahari desert locality?


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 28, 2015)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> you still have / keep the brown form?  I'd love to have some non orange murinus.


The brown form with a green carapace used to be the common form in the late 1990's, when they were being imported as w/c.  That's when I bred them.  The orange form was still scarce then.  Unfortunately the brown form wasn't maintained and seems to have disappeared in the US, which is a shame, considering how prolific the species is.  I'd think it's still in Europe though, maybe the grey/black one is too (but in small quantities).

---------- Post added 02-28-2015 at 10:21 PM ----------




14pokies said:


> Kalahari desert locality?



I think the shipments were from Kenya/Tanzania.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Feb 28, 2015)

I'd live to see some dark forms cross the pond from Europe to here.  Not sure why the various murinus color forms aren't usually imported along with the high dollar stuff.  I assume it's widespread availability of the orange color form and a lack of demand.


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 28, 2015)

Graeboe said:


> Did she just rear back or give you the full turnover? Lol our 2nd female "Medusa" (gotta love the name) will completely bend over backwards if she thinks she hasn't intimidated you in the first 3 seconds of her threat display.


in her burrow having a fit. Hence why I say, unpredictable as hell. I feel that if I'm going to have her, I have to treat her like any other highly venomous species, with respect.  She went into a biting fit when I filled her water snd then drank it. They're wild animals, not cuddly creatures. Some are tolerant, others.... not so much. they take getting used to. 
I love the name. They are gorgons no doubt. 

---------- Post added 03-01-2015 at 01:02 AM ----------




Poec54 said:


> Yes.  There's also a grey/black form, which I've never had, that is probably feisty too.


I figured.  I was just curious. That form isn't on my "wish list" but at some point I'd like one. I'm building my OW side more. I'm trying  to get experience with as many species as possible.  
My darlingi surprised me. Theyre actually quite defensive once they establish a home. I like it though. Great spiders though. 
How are your other pterinochilus?  Far less defensive?


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Mar 1, 2015)

One of my OBT's got out when I was doing cage maintenance. It went into the internal part of my couch. Had to cut the couch open. I was lucky that I found the little guy/girl. Just make sure the T can't escape or you won't be able to sleep lol. Also, I have been in this hobby for about two years, I have mated my first T's this year, and my care is still not perfect. There is always more to learn. There should be no rush to advance.


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 1, 2015)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> One of my OBT's got out when I was doing cage maintenance. It went into the internal part of my couch. Had to cut the couch open. I was lucky that I found the little guy/girl. Just make sure the T can't escape or you won't be able to sleep lol. Also, I have been in this hobby for about two years, I have mated my first T's this year, and my care is still not perfect. There is always more to learn. There should be no rush to advance.


It shall escape.  It shall always escape. That is the oath of the obt.  God don't you know this???


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 1, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> i She went into a biting fit when I filled her water snd then drank it.




Well, no wonder! I'd go into a biting fit too if you filled my water and then drank it!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 1, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Well, no wonder! I'd go into a biting fit too if you filled my water and then drank it!


Well sir, its rude to drink someone else's water! God man. 
Can you sing an obt song? PLEASE? ?? Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 1, 2015)

Sorry, apart from  Christmas carol one I already did over the holidays, the only thing I can think of is that "Down with OPP" song and I'm not gonna try that. Can't come up with a single other idea that would work.
Well, the old Bee Gees song "Tragedy" also came to mind so I tried it, but I'm not too satisfied. (That second stanza gave me fits and it isn't really right.) But since I blew at least an hour on it -probably longer - I'm posting it anyway. But be warned, it isn't a precise fit. But you can't expect much at 3:45 AM. Sheesh, the lengths I'll go to to please you people! 

_Why'd I buy,
This hell-spawned spider anyway?
Given a chance, it'll try to kill me
straightaway.

I look at it and it gives me death threats,
I know it won't make a good pet
I really should not try holding it, holding it
or loving it, loving iiiiiit!

'cause it's an OBT!
And I think you'll agree
it's a danger to me
It's an OBT!
And when it bites I'll be in a plight,
And it'll be hard to catch, with no one to help me,
it'll be gone in a flash!

It's an OBT
So it'll rampage when I clean its cage
It's an OBT 
That I decided to buy though I don't know why
I thought I was prepared, but now I'm real scared,
I shouldn't have dared._

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 1, 2015)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I'd love to see some dark forms cross the pond from Europe to here.  Not sure why the various murinus color forms aren't usually imported along with the high dollar stuff.  I assume it's widespread availability of the orange color form and a lack of demand.


I think that because the orange from is the brightest and 'prettiest', that the assumption is most people wouldn't be interested the others.  Ken the Bug Guy just got in a Tanzanian shipment, and which form does he get?  The orange one!  Like the hobby isn't already flooded with those.  All of us need to tell the dealers bringing in w/c imports from Africa and CBB imports from Europe, to _get the other colors forms, we're tired of the orange one._  If the know there's a demand, and that they'll sell, they'll probably bring them in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm fine with the orange form. Don't care much for the other forms.


----------



## just1moreT (Mar 1, 2015)

Ceratogyrus has some nice pics of dark color form on the genus photo section .also appears to be a hybrid on page 16 ,very cool looking as well .I could stand to own a few of the dark color forms


----------



## MrsHaas (Mar 1, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Sorry, apart from  Christmas carol one I already did over the holidays, the only thing I can think of is that "Down with OPP" song and I'm not gonna try that. Can't come up with a single other idea that would work.
> Well, the old Bee Gees song "Tragedy" also came to mind so I tried it, but I'm not too satisfied. (That second stanza gave me fits and it isn't really right.) But since I blew at least an hour on it -probably longer - I'm posting it anyway. But be warned, it isn't a precise fit. But you can't expect much at 3:45 AM. Sheesh, the lengths I'll go to to please you people!
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still all for your funny songs about tarantulas book!!
Please tell me you're saving these!


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 1, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Sorry, apart from  Christmas carol one I already did over the holidays, the only thing I can think of is that "Down with OPP" song and I'm not gonna try that. Can't come up with a single other idea that would work.
> Well, the old Bee Gees song "Tragedy" also came to mind so I tried it, but I'm not too satisfied. (That second stanza gave me fits and it isn't really right.) But since I blew at least an hour on it -probably longer - I'm posting it anyway. But be warned, it isn't a precise fit. But you can't expect much at 3:45 AM. Sheesh, the lengths I'll go to to please you people!
> 
> _Why'd I buy,
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh: I peed a little. These should honestly recorded and youtubed. Like the colorectal surgeon song.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 1, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> I think that because the orange from is the brightest and 'prettiest', that the assumption is most people wouldn't be interested the others.  Ken the Bug Guy just got in a Tanzanian shipment, and which form does he get?  The orange one!  Like the hobby isn't already flooded with those.


I'm baffled that a big dealer like Ken would ship in OBT's..why??  They are already exceptionally plentiful and easy enough to breed that there should be absolutely no reason to even have them shipped over in the orange form...sounds like a huge waste of an import that makes so little sense from a monetary standpoint that I can't even understand a single reason...unless they were free throw ins....but you can get them here for nearly free, I've seen them sold for $1 a piece.   

Looking at the cost to benefit ratio I just can't see how it would make any fiscal sense to ship in orange OBT's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 1, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> I'm fine with the orange form. Don't care much for the other forms.


I'm not.  I want tan and dark color forms.


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't. [emoji14]


----------



## skippydude (Mar 1, 2015)

MrsHass I don't see any Ts on your sig page, what are you keeping so far?


----------



## MrsHaas (Mar 1, 2015)

Gbb
A genic
A chalcodes
A hentzi
G pulchripes
P regalis
P cambridgei
P irminia
B albopilosum 
B vagans
C Schioedtei 
P rufilata
Rosie
Avic avic
B boehmei 
E uatuman 
P pulcher
M balfouri
B smithi

Ranging from tiny slings to mature adults


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 1, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I'm baffled that a big dealer like Ken would ship in OBT's..why??  They are already exceptionally plentiful and easy enough to breed that there should be absolutely no reason to even have them shipped over in the orange form...sounds like a huge waste of an import that makes so little sense from a monetary standpoint that I can't even understand a single reason...unless they were free throw ins....but you can get them here for nearly free, I've seen them sold for $1 a piece.
> 
> Looking at the cost to benefit ratio I just can't see how it would make any fiscal sense to ship in orange OBT's.


I know.  It totally baffled me too.  There's no demand or money for the orange ones.  With all the baboons spiders people would _love_ to have, that's what he brings in.

---------- Post added 03-01-2015 at 12:55 PM ----------




BobGrill said:


> I'm fine with the orange form. Don't care much for the other forms.


_*Memo to importers:* 'Hold off on bringing in the other color forms.  Grill says he's good with the orange ones.'_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 1, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> I know.  It totally baffled me too.  There's no demand or money for the orange ones.  With all the baboons spiders people would _love_ to have, that's what he brings in.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-01-2015 at 12:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...


It's a personal preference.  If other people want the other color forms that's fine, I hope they can acquire them eventually.


----------



## Ellenantula (Mar 1, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I'm baffled that a big dealer like Ken would ship in OBT's..why??


My understanding is that it is a rite of passage to own one, so, definitely in demand.
My testosterone levels increased within 48 hrs of receiving one, but ymmv.


----------



## skippydude (Mar 1, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> Gbb
> A genic
> A chalcodes
> A hentzi
> ...


You are absolutely ready for an OBT or any other tarantula you desire

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 1, 2015)

skippydude said:


> You are absolutely ready for an OBT or any other tarantula you desire



Not if they're slings and juveniles.  You can get all of that in one order; doesn't qualify you for anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Angel Minkov (Mar 1, 2015)

Nobody is ready for an OBT LOL Jokes aside, OBTs have such a bad reputation its hilarious. Topics about them are always action-packed and funny to read.


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 1, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> How are your other pterinochilus?  Far less defensive?



I've had also chordatus and lugardi, both of which are much calmer and slower, like Ceratogyrus.   From what I can tell, murinus seems to stand out in the genus.


----------



## skippydude (Mar 1, 2015)

MrsHaas has been active on these boards for over 2 years. She's no dummy I have had plenty of interaction with her. I personally think she can handle an OBT. Sweet Jesus it ain't rocket science, it only takes a little common sense, I had OBT, P irminia and P ornata in my first few months and first few Ts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 1, 2015)

skippydude said:


> MrsHaas has been active on these boards for over 2 years. She's no dummy I have had plenty of interaction with her. I personally think she can handle an OBT. Sweet Jesus it ain't rocket science, it only takes a little common sense, I had OBT, P irminia and P ornata in my first few months and first few Ts.


No one said she's a dummy.  Being on the forum and having experience with adults of the species she owns are two different things.  

There's been enough times beginners with OBT's have ended badly, in spite of your shining example.  If she's unsure, and has kids, it just may not be a wise move on her part.  Sweet Jesus, there's hundreds of other species to choose from!  Why the beginnerish obsession with one species?


----------



## MrsHaas (Mar 1, 2015)

skippydude said:


> MrsHaas has been active on these boards for over 2 years. She's no dummy I have had plenty of interaction with her. I personally think she can handle an OBT. Sweet Jesus it ain't rocket science, it only takes a little common sense, I had OBT, P irminia and P ornata in my first few months and first few Ts.


Why thank you! Really appreciate these kind words... And I will graciously take EVERYONES advice, harsh or not, into consideration before making any decisions. I like to ask before leaping in head first. I think that's the best policy for pretty much everything...



--J.Haas

---------- Post added 03-01-2015 at 01:59 PM ----------

I don't have kids... And again I'm not set on getting one, that's why I'm asking ab it. I have no obsession with getting an obt



--J.Haas

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm sorry, but I think if you have to ask other people whether you're ready or not then you're probably not. Is it better to start a thread than to impulse buy? Sure. But that doesn't mean you're anymore ready than impulse buyers or over-confident buyers. If you have to ask, then that means you've got internal doubt with yourself. 

Honestly, I don't see the point in 'Am I ready for...' threads because how the heck are we supposed to know? None of us sit around and observe your keeping skills from windows. We don't know your thought process. Maybe you are. Maybe you aren't. 

That's something you really should be able to, and need to, answer for yourself.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 1, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> I'm sorry, but I think if you have to ask other people whether you're ready or not then you're probably not. Is it better to start a thread than to impulse buy? Sure. But that doesn't mean you're anymore ready than impulse buyers or over-confident buyers. If you have to ask, then that means you've got internal doubt with yourself.
> 
> Honestly, I don't see the point in 'Am I ready for...' threads because how the heck are we supposed to know? None of us sit around and observe your keeping skills from windows. We don't know your thought process. Maybe you are. Maybe you aren't.
> 
> That's something you really should be able to, and need to, answer for yourself.


my thoughts exactly.  And the person also needs to know if it's cockiness or confidence.  The two seem similar - Until the proverbial poo hits the fan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 1, 2015)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> my thoughts exactly.  And the person also needs to know if it's cockiness or confidence.  The two seem similar - Until the proverbial poo hits the fan.


Indeed. I believe there is a sense of caution that goes with confidence. I mean, you can work with explosives and be confident in yourself-- and still approach it with caution. Caution is sensible, caution pulls you out of the fire more often than not. 

I associate cockiness with a lack of caution, like cockiness and god-complexes go hand in hand. 

But who knows! Perhaps I'm the cocky one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 1, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> I've had also chordatus and lugardi, both of which are much calmer and slower, like Ceratogyrus.   From what I can tell, murinus seems to stand out in the genus.



Thats what I thought. Kinda like p irminia stand out in the Psalmopoeus genus.  My darlingi can be a little devil when she's in her burrow. Outside of it, she's a little scary cat. I wouldn't put it past her to tag me if given the opportunity though.


----------



## Graeboe (Mar 1, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> I don't have kids... And again I'm not set on getting one, that's why I'm asking ab it. I have no obsession with getting an obt


Ok we won't worry unless you hunch over an obt container crooning "my precious......" Lol


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 1, 2015)

Graeboe said:


> Ok we won't worry unless you hunch over an obt container crooning "my precious......" Lol


I just pictured gollum saying this and stroking an obt with the grumpy cat face. I'm gonna have weird dreams tonight! Awww yeah.


----------



## MrsHaas (May 18, 2020)

Wow!  This thread must be like 6-8 years old!!

I have since had an AF P. murinus that tragically passed prob around 2 yrs ago.  And my current collection contains 49 different species.

...and I’m not a total newb at this point so I know what T should be what price (relatively).

Its cool to look back and see how far I’ve come in the hobby!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (May 18, 2020)

Gee, I didn't even think you were still around!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tfisher (May 18, 2020)

Wow.. good to see familiar names!


----------



## Asgiliath (May 19, 2020)

OBT's are definitely wild spiders but I don't think they are the most defensive in the hobby.  Mine doesn't come close to my Asians. Hell, my P. irminia can be worse when it wants to. 

(Just a comment.  No opinion either direction, OP.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asgiliath (May 19, 2020)

.GOT ME AGAIN

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pyroxian (May 19, 2020)

Asgiliath said:


> .GOT ME AGAIN


Hey at least this time it was the OP coming back with an update, not random newbie resurrecting decades-old thread to react to something from a long gone user... I don't mind this kind of thread necromancy at all.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79 (May 19, 2020)

BobGrill said:


> I think most of it comes down to what species you have experience with so far. I had one run out of its enclosure one time during a rehouse and was halfway across my bed before I caught it just in time. Read some of the bite reports.


That's why you should rehouse in the bath if you have 1.

Edit: DOH!!!!!!!! Bloody old thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Asgiliath (May 19, 2020)

Pyroxian said:


> Hey at least this time it was the OP coming back with an update, not random newbie resurrecting decades-old thread to react to something from a long gone user... I don't mind this kind of thread necromancy at all.


Haha all I saw was one post that mentioned this being five years old and...


----------



## FrDoc (May 19, 2020)

Yep, I’m pretty sure you’re ready after five years.


----------



## viper69 (May 20, 2020)

MrsHaas said:


> Wow!  This thread must be like 6-8 years old!!
> 
> I have since had an AF P. murinus that tragically passed prob around 2 yrs ago.  And my current collection contains 49 different species.
> 
> ...


Remembers when Mrs Haas thought Ts had 6 legs- kidding! Nice to see you’re around!



Tim Benzedrine said:


> Gee, I didn't even think you were still around!


Hmm look what the cat dragged in 


Asgiliath said:


> OBT's are definitely wild spiders but I don't think they are the most defensive in the hobby.  Mine doesn't come close to my Asians. Hell, my P. irminia can be worse when it wants to.
> 
> (Just a comment.  No opinion either direction, OP.)


+10
Nothing exceeds Asians. The further East you move the faster, the more chaotic and unpredictable they get.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 14, 2020)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Gee, I didn't even think you were still around!


Yeah I know, where you been my sweet vermin


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 14, 2020)

viper69 said:


> Remembers when Mrs Haas thought Ts had 6 legs- kidding! Nice to see you’re around!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jun 14, 2020)

MrsHaas said:


> Yeah I know, where you been my sweet vermin


Oh, I've been around. Of course, I don't mean that in the usual sense.


----------



## EpicEpic (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm in the "If you need to ask, the answer is NO"! camp!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jun 15, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> I'm in the "If you need to ask, the answer is NO"! camp!


Sound advice.


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 26, 2020)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Oh, I've been around. Of course, I don't mean that in the usual sense.


Of course not.  Ur all mine possum! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

